# Here we go again round two.



## ALostSoul (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all I know its been a lil over a year since I last came here and I had hoped it would stay that way but it seems I was wrong. Through all we have been through it appears its not enough my Husband has been having a online affair for the last year. I found out last night as I woke up to go to the bathroom and walked in the livingroom to find him with the OW on the computer through some 3d client basically getting the other one off while our son ( we had another baby @[email protected] ) who is 4 months was sleeping in his nursery not 5ft from where these two were going at it through a laptop. Idk what to do anymore. We did consueling, I've been transperent with all I've done and yet he went back to closing himself off. He claims its because I haven't wanted to be intmate with him but considering we went through 4 months of hell with our son ( Medical and legal stuff got to love vindictive family) and are finally getting settled with him its been kinda hard and a adjustment. I just don't know what to do anymore. I want to crawl in a hole somewhere and die honestly. I love him but at this point he obviously doesn't love me. v.v


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. It doesn't sound like he did the work he should have, nor did he really understand what he did to you.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If I had walked in on my husband doing that, I would have kicked him right out of the house that very minute. how DARE he??

You need to get into some kind of counseling or support group. Stat.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good Grief! When does the madness end? What is wrong with people? I am so sick & tired of low life losers cheating on their spouses! What has the world come to?? I am very sorry ALostSoul, your news is very upsetting. Lean on those close to you for now and take care of you & your son.


----------

